# Shelton in HCC clip :)



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow, you did a pretty great job for a spur of the moment, middle of the night clip! He looks terrific. Didn't he keep looking at you like it was time for bed?


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking good! Not only him but the clip. You guys did a great job.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

outwest said:


> Wow, you did a pretty great job for a spur of the moment, middle of the night clip! He looks terrific. Didn't he keep looking at you like it was time for bed?


Haha yes! He was leaning against us or putting his face in my lap LOL. When we were done he immediately went to bed. Sweet baby haha he puts up with me  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

good start- needs rosettes on that butt though- always looks like a portie to me if they don't have em LOL 

ONce you get it tweaked (shape up the pompoms to the right levelsand get them rounder) it's going to be really nice. Good job for first clip!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

neVar said:


> good start- needs rosettes on that butt though- always looks like a portie to me if they don't have em LOL
> 
> ONce you get it tweaked (shape up the pompoms to the right levelsand get them rounder) it's going to be really nice. Good job for first clip!


Thank you! We tweaked it today with a help from our friend and now he looks great! We just need to let him get fluffy a bit more to really trim him.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Nicely done. I miss the rosettes too but you did a great job.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't want the rosettes on him  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He looks good! 

I did this on my tpoo 2 summers ago and loved it! I haven't been patient enough to let him grow out enough to do it again...maybe this summer lol


----------



## Pitocyn (Jan 4, 2013)

I think you did a great job & he looks terrific. My Cupcake had her first groom last month & I look forward to her coat growing out even more fully.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I prefer my girl with her longer rump hair and no rosettes. Grin them rosettes just look odd to me.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

The dog looks awesome! I may copy that look with Panda some day.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Great groom and great looking Shelton!


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

Nice work! You must have a lot patience. I could never start something like that at 10:00pm. I mean I guess I could, but I wouldn't want to share pictures of the job I did. lol


----------

